# Oregon Knife Collector Show



## Noodle Soup (Mar 31, 2012)

The Oregon Knife Collector Show is April 14 and 15. A good place to meet Murray Carter and Bob Kramer has been known to attend fairly often. Not sure who is listed for this year but there are always a few kitchen knife guys around.


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 31, 2012)

It is a pretty big show with about 500 tables if I remember correctly. (..getting old and memory is not a strong suite for me)
There are some kitchen knives along with other types of custom knives. 
Plus collections of vintage and unusual knives.
Lots to look at so allow plenty of time.

I will be at the show with 4 tables along the back wall.
The Eugene OKCA show is my favorite knife show. It is the one that got me serious about supplying handle materials.
And Eugene is a fun town to wander around.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 31, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> And Eugene is a fun town to wander around.



+1

I wandered around Eugene for four years as a student. Love it!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 19, 2012)

Carter told me he won't be in Atlanta this year so if you missed him in Eugene you may not see him at a show for a while.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 19, 2012)

I get the feeling that Carter is up to something...mobile.

We'll see though. :dontknow:


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 19, 2012)

Mobile?


----------

